# Ultimate Normandy Landing Diorama!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Anyone game to take on this Ultimate Diorama with a 1/35th LCT-4?

Check this out. 62" long by 13 1/4" wide. You can put 9 1/35th scale
Shermans in it. 

http://www.accurate-armour.com/ShowProduct.cfm?CFID=2671138&CFTOKEN=94610509&manufacturer=0&category=13&subcategory=225&product=1424

What a monster! LOL!

James


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Could you imagine?  I'd have to build a room for it. Looks nice though. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

